
Ask HN: Can a software engineer take 2 full-time jobs and still be sane? - evex
I&#x27;m wondering if a software engineer can take 2 full-time jobs and still be sane,<p>Do you know anyone who&#x27;ve done this? What was it like?
======
oldmancoyote
You can probably do it for a while. But, there is some sort of long term
mental reserve that is depleted as we work. You would deplete these reserves
more rapidly and need to take a major vacation much sooner than if you had one
job. The quality of your work would suffer at the second job as there are also
reserves that are depleted daily and restored during sleep.

In one sense you would be abusing the tools of your profession. There is a
common admonition that "A craftsman does not abuse his tools".

You must make your own decision, but I would never do it.

------
davismwfl
So, I've never taken two full time jobs in a traditional sense. But, when I
was starting my consultancy I took on two full time projects. The ONLY reason
this worked was that I was able to control meeting days, hours and set
expectations accordingly. So as a consultant, yes I was working two 35hr weeks
(sometimes more) but I had control over the work schedule (mostly) and had the
ability to say no to certain demands without harm. And there was never an
expectation I was "only" working on company Y since they knew I was running an
agency. I distinctly never called myself a freelancer even when it was just me
starting it out, because then they just treat you like an employee they don't
have to give benefits too.

So that all said, could you pull it off for a year? Yea, you probably could,
but the personal toll it will take on you will be high and the chances of you
upsetting one or both is pretty high since you won't control your schedule or
meeting times etc. And what happens when the remote employer has an emergent
issue and you are at your other full time position, you cannot ethically use
employer #1's equipment, network or bandwidth to benefit employer #2. In fact
it is generally a terminating offense if you did so without their knowledge
and blessing.

My recommendation is don't do it as an FTE. And even as a consultant it took a
major tool on me the first couple years I had to do that while I was hiring
people. But I had to build up the reserves to hire people, so it was the cost
of wanting to be in business for myself.

------
__d
In my experience, no.

A full-time software engineer job is usually 9+ hours per day. Add even a
minimal commute, and you're getting maybe 4 hours sleep. That'll only work for
a few weeks at most.

If you found jobs that were a genuine 7h or 8h a day, 5 days a week, with no
need to ever do "over time" or whatever ... that's minimum 14h/day, an hour
for commuting, an hour for eating and showering, and do all your life stuff on
the weekend, and you've got 8 hours to sleep.

So I guess it could theoretically work, but why would you do that to yourself?

~~~
evex
Its just a brain fart really,

I think i will have 2 job offers soon, and they’re both 7hr jobs, i was
thinking what could go wrong if I took both, 1 remote and 1 local with like
10min commute.

One or two years of this, could get me to 200k in savings... which i really
like, but I have to see if it worth it

~~~
evex
Tho if im not able to do overtime for any of the two jobs, i will come off as
not a “team player” for both companies.

~~~
mtmail
You should tell both about that plan. Usually private arrangements outside
work is non of the company's business. But I had many contracts that
explicitly rules out further work or needed approval.

~~~
evex
Hm, yea I dont think employers agree that you take another fulltime job
outside work, they might allow side-projects or a bit of consulting... but
nothing 8hrs long of commitment

